# Dumbell bench



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know any decent makes of a dumbell bench? I've looked at body solid. Does anyone know for anymore?

thanks


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Look on powerhouse fitness


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Look on powerhouse fitness


On this subject so technically not a hi jack  Did you get your home gym sorted? I remember looking for things ages ago for you lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I got a nice bench from Zenith, was expensive but it will last.


----------

